# ramen noodle shelf-life?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

So, while cleaning up in the cellar _not_in the pantry area, I found a closed container w/two sacks of ramen noodles. I can't find any use-by dates. They have to have been there a couple years or more. :teehee: Any thought on how long that stuff actually keeps? I'd probably pass on the enclosed seasonings, especially if there's oil, and invent something to flavor. Thanks, Sue


----------



## lucyp (Jan 30, 2011)

No clue about the noodles, but if you are thinking of sauces, for something sort of faux Thai, consider a little lemon juice (or lemongrass if you have it), soy sauce or Bragg's Liquid Aminos and a little peanut butter.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They probably last forever, since I'm reasonably certain there is no actual food in there.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

heehee ... what ^she^ said.

:donut:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

As long as weevils didn't get to it, it should be ok.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ramen keeps forever. It's like a twinkie or honey or pasta. It's definitely still good after only two years.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Closed in a locking metal tin, and stored in the workshop area, who knows why?, which is how they came to be lost for a few years. Well, the acid test is to try a packet & see how they are. Thanks.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Two years they should be fine, might take a wee bit longer to cook.
I've found long lost Ramen in camping gear and upon opening it I knew it was 'gone' because of the slightly rancid smell.

Ramen is also good cooked in broth then topped with sauted cabbage, onions and mushrooms with a bit of red pepper flakes and soy sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Use Less said:


> So, while cleaning up in the cellar _not_in the pantry area, I found a closed container w/two sacks of ramen noodles. I can't find any use-by dates. They have to have been there a couple years or more. :teehee: Any thought on how long that stuff actually keeps? I'd probably pass on the enclosed seasonings, especially if there's oil, and invent something to flavor. Thanks, Sue


As long as they were kept dry the noodles should last indefinitely. If our boy finds them, the expected shelf life on them would be measured in seconds.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

I've heard that explorers many years ago found packs of ramen in the pyramids of Egypt.


----------

